

Between pitching bloggers and paid press - sammville

I have a website which i want to promote. Tried reaching bloggers but got a low response rate. The website needs users to continue business else existing users would leave. Thinking of using prweb to do a release. Which is better?
======
noahc
You didn't really give us a lot of information. I'll assume you have a chicken
and egg problem. Relying on media for anything is not a good strategy.

1\. Divide your users into to chicken and egg categories. Build an egg plant!
Build a website that allows eggs to show up and is useable without any
chickens and add the chickens latter. Often times your eggs are a niche user
or geography.

2\. If you're going to pitch bloggers and they have no idea who are you
already, it probably is a little late to start trying to build a relationship.

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the advice. The website is an advertising network that helps
website owners sell directly to advertisers. I guess i should have had a
relationship with the bloggers before now. I will have to rely on press
release.

~~~
noahc
I wouldn't look at this as binary. You have more options here.

You need to target bloggers, who look like they might be up and coming. I'd
even target a specific niche. Basically, go to them, and say, "If I can get
six of you signed up, I can then get awesome rates from people interested in
your niche." Now the hard part: deliver! Once you got all six on board, I'd
spend everyday on the phone, e-mail reaching out to the major and minor
players about how they've got to advertise with these up and coming trusted
players in the niche.

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the advice. I think that is the next route for me to try..

